# Still doing great



## SonofEagles (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm back just to share that I am still doing great since my recovery from DP. I go about the day as usual; eat, laugh, sleep, drive, fly...all those things and no DP. It is possible to recover and be free .....keep calm, forget about DP and concentrate on life. Do not fear DP!
We are all brave and we are all real


----------



## hervens (Feb 8, 2010)

are u taking any meds, or anti-depressants?
do you find them useful?


----------



## SonofEagles (Jan 12, 2008)

no meds. i saw a homeopath who prescribed a remedy. i also took vitamins, fish oil, 5Htp, lots of rest and eliminated stress from my life. meds only perpetuate the problem and really in my humble opinion just make it worse.


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey there, it's awesome how you're doing good. Now what's this remedy that the homepath prescribed to you? I'm starting to realize how ignoring this thing and getting on with your life is the only real way to overcome it. I'm starting to get into yoga, exercising, and lite fasting. Hopefully it'll help but if it doesn't, meh. Peace and thanks for actually coming back to the forums and shedding some hope that we all can get better.


----------



## The Goat (Feb 23, 2010)

Great to hear it. I'm glad there's hope. It almost makes me wonder if it'd be a better idea to avoid discussing it all together and try and forget about it.


----------



## SonofEagles (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually forgetting about DP and carrying on with life is the way to get rid of DP...'Goat' and 'Thunder' you got it right on! My homeopath, and any homeopath would prescribe a remedy based on your personal background and symptoms. It is quite effective, I highly recommend it. What my homeopathic remedy did for me initially was lose fear of DP completely. It was amazing. Once you lose fear of DP, this thing has no hold on you. Even if you don't do remedies or medication, here is the simple key to winning over DP - DO NOT FEAR IT! As someone in this forum said a while back - if you feel DP'ed just relax into the feeling and say to yourself 'for now, this is how i feel and it is ok, things will get better in time' and just forget about it and carry on as normal. Ignore DP and it will ignore you. If you feel foggy or outside of yourself, so be it. Give your brain the time it needs to just rest. When your body knows that there is no harm it will get back to normal. TRUST ME. It is not an overnight process and do not get frustrated if things don't change right away. Whatever anxiety or chemical imbalance is causing DP does not get better by stressing over it. Find someone to support you, explain to someone close to you what is going on and how you feel. I had close friends that were aware of my situation - so any time I did not 'feel real' or I felt like I had just landed on this planet and things were just bizarre, I would ask them 'Am I real? Have I always been here'. My friends would answer and reassure me (as weired as that sounds) and wouldn't you know it really helped. Stick to your vitamins and a healthy sleep program. Go out more, breath fresh air, listen to soothing music, watch a funny show, try to surround yourself with as much positivity as possible - and as much as possible try to stay away from scary DP stories. You can and will win over DP. It is anxiety fueled so STOP paying attention to it. Slowly start training your attention to shift from inwards to outwards. Distract yourself, gaze into something interesting, just anything but worry about DP. It is just brain white noise...if you ignore it soon you'll realize you won't even 'hear it' anymore


----------

